# Dogs like crates - pic



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sometimes people thing crates are horrible things to lock your dog up in. If properly introduced to crates, dogs feel comfortable in their dens and like the crate. Soda loves his crate and goes in on his own...he also likes to take a few toys in with him LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Sometimes people thing crates are horrible things to lock your dog up in. If properly introduced to crates, dogs feel comfortable in their dens and like the crate. Soda loves his crate and goes in on his own...he also likes to take a few toys in with him LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh he's adorable!! 

Mine like their crates also, and sometimes I have to go physically remove Lucy from her crate because she still continues snoozing after I open the door. 

And a few toys is right, LOL!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks nice and comfy enough for anyone to want to climb into! At night, Tink climbs right into his crate, he loves it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Zoe LOVES her crate. Jett didn't particularly care for it when I got him, in fact I don't know if he had crate anxiety, separation anxiety, or a bit of both. But we've been working on it and the past couple of months he has gone in to his crate on his own when told and even has chosen to go in there to nap or play with a toy while I've been on the computer. The crate is right beside my desk....but so is his bed!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Soda is beautiful!!! :wub: His coat looks fantastic!!! Maggie is a crate lover as well!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I love Soda, he is so handsome! We really must see pics of him more often!!
Perri's crate is long gone, but he was always fine with it as a puppy. He'd always go in it on his own just to nap, it was his safe place.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Soda is just gorgeous! 

I wish my three loved their crates that much. The only reason they willingly go in the crate is to lay on the soft bedding, otherwise they prefer to be out and about.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It looks like Soda just might have to have a bigger crate :innocent: He's beautiful. Matilda hated her crate, but loves her carseat (and it's closed in) I don't get it. Has Soda always had his crate from the time he was small?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, Soda has always had a crate and spent time in it every day. If I'm in the kitchen and he's under foot. You can tell him to kennel and he'll go sit in and not come out until you tell him. 

He also rides in a kennel in the car.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What a precious little boy!!

Ollie loves his crate too (as long as the door isn't shut, lol, but that's just Ollie). I tried taking it away after we had him for a while because I figured why bother having it (I had him in an x-pen instead) but he seemed lost without it. So I brought it back. It's the place he goes to the most during the day to rest and just get away. He also likes to take his bully stick in there and cookies (lol) and if he gets a new toy he'll run in there to inspect it b/c he knows notbody will take it...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia loves her crate and Cody loves Mia's crate also for some reason he never liked his? :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

OMG, Soda is soooo cute! He reminds me of Stewie, in this pic they look like they could be brothers. Both Shiva and Stewie love their crates and go in and out of them often. When its bedtime for them and they've been hanging out with us in the "big bed", they will often move to the edge of the bed and show us they want to get down and get in their crates - they each have their own small crate. We have a big cushy pillows in them, a couple of non-noisy toys and baby blanket over the top. Shiva will often hide in her crate if she thinks I want to take her out for a walk!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sod is a handsome boy. Sassy loves her crate too. The door is off and she sometimes goes in and has her private time when she wants to rest and be left along.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis likes his crate, too. He usually goes into it and sleeps while we are eating our dinner. It takes a little sweet talking to get him in it when I leave for work but I never have to force him into it; he just doesn't want me to go to work so he stalls! 

Cyndi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I had a handy man convert my hallway, walk-in pantry/closet, into a little bedroom for Henry and Billy. They LOVE their little room. 

There's a gate, attached to the wall, which I do not latch, unless I'm leaving the house. Well Henry will stick his snout through the bars, fling it open, and go to bed. Billy will soon follow, and also go in there to just play, or bug Henry.

They absolutely love their own little area.

Soda is gorgeous!!! What a doll baby. Billy also takes several toys in his room ~ LOL


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Soda is Adorable!! :wub: :wub: Abbey loves her crate, too....She likes to go there to get away from the kids sometimes!  From day 1 I have told my kids that it was her "Safe area" & she was not to be disturbed while there.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Soda is such a_ handsome_ boy! He looks perfectly content and cozy in his crate, especially with all his favorite toys in there too!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Soda is beautiful..

Moxie likes his "House" too. In fact a little while ago, as we were watching that dreadful Golden Globes news show, my DH and I noticed that he must have been tired because without us saying anything, he walked right into his house and laid down. So we closed the door, covered it and he is now in la la land. 

It was soo cute.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Soda is a doll. Beautiful hair. All the toys just cracked me up. 
Our 3 are crate guys and will nap in there "bedrooms" from time to time. Ozzy has to have his "blue baby" with him all the time ( blue funny monster doll ).


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

They definitely like their crates.

Brody is the only one that has one set up....its where he sleeps and we'll sometimes put him in if we're going to be gone for a long time, because we can't completely trust him not to chew yet.

During the day, he sleeps on the couch and Cooper and Gracie sleep in his crate....lol. Brody will go in the room to go in his crate, and its occupied. Sometimes he'll sit there and cry, like get out of my house....lol.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Miss V loves her cabana. We even brought it with us to the vet during her dental. She stayed in there after the procedure and was quite comfortable with her Teletubbies towel and Bambie blanket. Whenever we travel, we have to bring it with us because it's her safe place. She knows it, we know it and it makes for a happy well adjusted pup all around.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-cute :wub: Kosmo loves his crate too :aktion033: Since day one he has slept in his crate at night without making a peep and when I open the door in the morning-no matter what time it is-he looks at me like-yes??? I was sleeping here :HistericalSmiley: 

One thing people have to remember is not to throw their pups in there is punishment-then they think of it as a bad place and not their comfy little den :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Sometimes people thing crates are horrible things to lock your dog up in. If properly introduced to crates, dogs feel comfortable in their dens and like the crate. Soda loves his crate and goes in on his own...he also likes to take a few toys in with him LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice to see a picture of Soda! He is adorable! Are you doing agility with him?


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

Soda is absolutely adorable. I completely agree with you about the little ones liking the crates if properly introduced to it. Coco loves going into her crate. She can go into it on command. Sometimes she'll go in there by herself for nap time. When she sees me putting on a coat she immediatley runsinto her crate, hoping that she can go wherevere I'm going since we also take her in her crate when we go out.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Speaking of crate loving...I was able to capture some photos of Maggie in her crate taking a nap!!!

Please excuse the messy hair!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> So nice to see a picture of Soda! He is adorable! Are you doing agility with him?[/B]



Soda is an aspiring obedience dog. He has his CGC and we're working to get him out for his RN next...then his CD. He loves to work.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very cute pic. And you're right -- a lot of people think that crating is cruel, however, mine love to go in their crates -- especially Lacie.

I never actually close the doors (unless there are workmen or such at the house) and still the girls go into their crates on their own.
They take naps there and they take toys there and -- well, it's their bedroom. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

